# CVS for ports: the end is near



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2013)

Ports CVS goes away in one week, at the end of February.  Have you switched from csup(1) or cvsup(1) to portsnap(8) or svn(1) for ports tree updates?


----------



## kpa (Feb 21, 2013)

None of them  I use the SVN to GIT conversion from https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports

The biggest upside of using GIT is that your local copy is a complete repository that you can share as it is for your other systems.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 22, 2013)

Ugh ... Still using csup  svn is a piece of crap and won't work over my NFS mounts ... The git conversion seems to be a viable alternative for getting the ports and src.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 7, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Ports CVS goes away in one week, at the end of February.  Have you switched from csup(1) or cvsup(1) to portsnap(8) or svn(1) for ports tree updates?



Ports are still being exported from SVN into CVS. Given points 2 and 3, this is a Good Thing.
There is no mention of this on the http://www.freebsd.org homepage, nor on http://www.freebsd.org/ports
Mentioning this in /usr/ports/UPDATING would be a very good idea.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2013)

I did suggest putting a notice on the web page, but maybe that's planned for when it actually ends.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I did suggest putting a notice on the web page, but maybe that's planned for when it actually ends.


Missed it by _THAT_ much (for large values of "that much").


----------

